# king/cobia rod?



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the difference between a cobia rod and a king rod? I have two pier rods but idk if they are cobia rods or king rods


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ling rods have more backbone, and king rods have a bit more flimsyness to whip small baits out there.


----------

